
China’s Divorce Spike Is a Warning to Rest of Locked-Down World - dingdongding
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-03-31/divorces-spike-in-china-after-coronavirus-quarantines
======
takinola
While it may be that the uptick is caused by the lockdown straining
relationships, it may also be a case that the lockdown artificially depressed
demand and then easing of the lockdown enabled people, who would have
otherwise filed earlier, to all file at the same time

~~~
celticninja
this is easily checked in 3-6 months when you can look at year on year
changes.

------
downerending
It's easy to slide along in an awful relationship as the water slowly gets
hotter and hotter, hoping that your spouse will somehow come to their senses
rather than boiling you alive. A sudden shock that makes you realize you're
long overdue to get out can be a very good thing. (Highly recommended.)

